# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  What to do on our first day in negril??

## SimonB1964

So as firs timers, we should arrive at Seastar Inn at around 4pm ish......... on a Friday (April 6th)
What would you do on your first afternoon/evening ???
We have some plans for the week ahead but we didn't want to make too many, rather go with de flow!!
saturday night will be at the seastar for sure. Monday we have a day trip planned with JUJU tours going to YS falls, black river and the pelican Bar!!
Wednesday is a half day snorkelling trip with JUJU again.
leaving on the friday.

Oh, we have Ivan's booked for the tuesday evening for a sunset dinner.

Apart from that, I want the rest of the time to fill itself in s to speak. So, for the first afternoon, what we do?????

Cheers all,

Simon and Cindy.

----------


## tfw73

I wouldn't plan anything else.  This is your first trip, don't plan yourself right out of relaxing!  After we planned stuff on our first trip, we were sorry we had because it took away from just hanging out!

----------


## yetta

Congrats! Sounds like you are going to have a great time. I agree with tfw73, one needs time to just chill. You do have some great trips and dinners planned.........it is good to see rural Jamaica and enjoy its glory.

My choice of the first night....since you arrive around Happy Hour at SS, just belly up to the bar, relax and get to know all the great folks at SS. Play pool, swim, drink, get yourself oriented. Then, you can awake fresh and enjoy the next day. There are plenty of great places to eat on the cliffs too! 

Enjoy your trip!!!

----------


## ChillintheMost

Great advice from yetta and tfw73. Let the trip come to you. After 11 trips each one is its own chapter. Keeping options open is in my experience the best way to make the trip seem to last longer. You will meet incredible people and do amazing things. Best wishes and here's to your new healthy addiction.
Chillin

----------


## cassidygirl

A sunset swim in the ocean is a wonderful way to start!

----------


## Lorax2

Just chill out.... ;-)

----------


## tfw73

After hurrying up to get to Negril, I really just like to wander around my hotel and look at stuff, lol.  A nice, relaxing dinner and an early night is how we usually start the vacation.

----------


## Big_frank

Don't do anything. Soak in the sights around Seastar. Maybe walk down Seastar Lane to the Wise Choice store and buy a six pack or a bottle and snacks to stock your fridge.
Have a wonderful dinner at the Seastar Restaurant.
Enjoy the Seastar pool. Relax and enjoy.

----------


## copper350

You have picked a great resort with great people to lay back and relax. It's my new home and my first time visit was last year. Have dinner there at the resort. The food there is amazing. I can't wait to land. I will be home in 5wks.
Enjoy.......

----------


## booger

Grab a cab and hit either Xtabi or Sir D's to catch your first Jamaican sunset. They are beautiful and after seeing the first one I'm sure you will not miss the rest. When you walk down Seastar Lane and hit the West End Rd you go right to Xtabi and left to Sir D's. Stand at the end of the lane and I'm sure within 30 seconds you'll have a Red plate route taxi stop and ask if you want a ride. Offer them 200J or $3 for both of you prior to hopping in and once they confirm you can jump in and off you go.

Or if the taxi situation stresses you out just walk to Catcha and tell them you want to use Ivan's. They open at 5 PM to outside guest, so this would be the easiest thing to do. Walk down Seastar Lane, hang a left and Catcha is on your right maybe 50 ft down the road. You cannot miss it. Ring the bell and the guard will open the gate. You don't have to eat either. Just belly up to the bar, grab a drink and turn around.

----------


## tfw73

I thought you had to have dinner reservations to use Ivan's?

----------


## booger

> I thought you had to have dinner reservations to use Ivan's?


I have heard that as well, but not seen it. It is slow season when they are there, so it should be a non-issue.

----------


## dbrook

Depends how busy Ivan's is.  We were able to walk up and get a reservation at the end of January.

----------


## irieworld

yes--chill out and then catch sunset at one of the sea-side spots on the cliffs--plenty to choose from.

----------


## SimonB1964

Thanks everyone!! that is some great suggestions!  We do have a reservation at Ivans on the tuesday, can't wait!!
I think we will take the majority advice.......check in at SS and enjoy a quick walk to the store to get some RS and snacks.....then just hang out with all the other guest as SS for the evening!!Maybe even make some new friends ??
 On our first ever trip to the Dominican 15 years ago...we met a lovely couple and their young son on the first meet and greet day.....since then, we see each other very 2 months, they live 1 3/4 hrs from us and we have become so good friend, it's unreal, a true story!!

maybe this will happen in Negril!!

cheers everyone, 2 weeks and 6 days until soon come......

Simon and Cindy.

----------


## Bnewb

> Maybe even make some new friends ??
>  On our first ever trip to the Dominican 15 years ago...we met a lovely couple and their young son on the first meet and greet day.....since then, we see each other very 2 months, they live 1 3/4 hrs from us and we have become so good friend, it's unreal, a true story!!
> 
> maybe this will happen in Negril!!


This is soooo easy in Jamaica...something about the personality of people that visit Negril!
Rob and I have met a lot of people (especially Rob - he's been here much longer) & we always feel lucky to have met so many incredible folks over the years & many we've truly grown to love!

----------


## SimonB1964

> This is soooo easy in Jamaica...something about the personality of people that visit Negril!
> Rob and I have met a lot of people (especially Rob - he's been here much longer) & we always feel lucky to have met so many incredible folks over the years & many we've truly grown to love!


thanks Bnewb, hope we will for sure!!

----------


## Rasta Stan

The first thing you can do is *buy me a drink* I'll be sitting at the bar when you arrive....lol

----------


## LittleBird

This is my 4th trip, and every time I've gone I've made plans. None of which, I actually did, LOL! I take that back, I did plan to go to the Rhodes Hall tour/pizza bashment and made it last trip. Other than that, indeed, hang out, talk to other folks, walk around. No matter how many times I go, if I live to be 100, I think I am still gonna hit the ground and be so enchanted by the surroundings, the people, the food, that all plans will quickly be forgotten in favour of just soaking it all in like a sponge. Indeed, enjoy your trip and hope to see you there, I arrive April 2 - 11. I was hoping to stay at Travellers on the beach, but seriously considering the Cliffs this year. I've booked my flight, but have not booked hotel yet.

----------


## SimonB1964

> The first thing you can do is *buy me a drink* I'll be sitting at the bar when you arrive....lol


No problem Mon, I will certainly do that!!! I will be at the poolside of the bar with the wife!! We will be the pale and pasty Canadians, you should recognize us LOL!!
We should be there around 4 pm at the latest..........

Cheers!!

----------


## gerryg123

Rasta Stan is easily distinguishable by the rasta beads in his beard ....

----------


## kylake

SimonB, this will be our first trip also and for the first full day we are just going to chill at our hotel, walk the beach in that area and maybe catch a song or 2 at Sea Splash which is close and seems to have live music every Sunday.

----------


## SimonB1964

> Rasta Stan is easily distinguishable by the rasta beads in his beard ....


I be looking for dat beard den!!

----------


## Tommy

Go to Try and Save ( I mean Hi/Lo) and stock up on supplies for the rest of the week.  Get it over with before you get settled in....

----------


## Luvsdaislands

My first day goes a bit like this:

Check into hotel
Check out the room for any foreseen problems
Head into town to exchange money, add minutes to phone, pick up a few items from the grocery store
Back at hotel and unpack, get ready for dinner someplace and head out to a club.

----------


## canuk cpl

Hi Simon, you should be able to catch the shuttle to the beach, they usually head down for a 4pm pick-up. If you are hungry get them to drop you at Best of the West, sit at bar for a bite and a drink. Walk across the street and cut through CoCo la Palm, and dip your toes in the water. If you turn right take a stroll down the beach and stop for a drink and sunset, happy hour at Seasplash is nice, many great places to relax and take in the sites. After sunset you can get your ride back to Seastar to drop you at the store at the end of seastar lane, they stock any supplies you need, no need to bother with the Hi-Lo, don't forget bottles of water. Drop me a pm, or a call if need anything. Cheers!

----------


## The Chooch

Enjoy Happy Hour at SeaStar then walk down the lane to watch sunset

----------


## Tattoo

I will be at the bar with stan when you arrive.If you just have to venture out Hands down go meet kirby and patty at canoe!...... bless.

----------


## limeex2

All well made plans seem to get tossed right over mi shoulder as soon as me toes feel the sand.Check in,chill out,walk to da beach flip a coin.Left or right.All good all cool.Be careful of da rum punch at alfreds...they creep up you. nuuum nuuum

----------


## irie luv

Go to your room , strip off your clothes, put on your beach gear , run to the beach and hop on a jet ski. Prices are good and even if you can't drive one you can ride w/ the locals. They can fit 2 passengers and 1 driver. It's a blast and perfect way go get started. Enjoy your trip!  :Cool:

----------


## Rasta Stan

Just kidding about buying me a drink , I'll buy you one.
Tatoo and I will show you the ropes around the area.
The staff at Sea Star are the best folks also.
Don't know if I'll have the beads in or not ...Lol (I'm sort of the village idiot around town). :Big Grin:

----------


## SimonB1964

No worries Stan!! I'm sure we can all buy each other one during the week!!
We really cannot wait, firs timers and all!!
SS sounds so good, haven't seen a bad report of the place anywhere.
I think we will just hang out at SS for the first evening and eat dinner there too. Next day will be our exploring the west end day, see rick's et al. then we will be at SS for the Saturday show and buffet.
Talk to you real soon, can't wait to meet , SS is booked full that week so there should be lot's of people around.

Simon and Cindy.

----------

